# 2017 Nissan Murano



## Mary Combs Wright (Jun 22, 2019)

Can someone please tell me how to update the map on the navigation system?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The '17's still used an SD card, you'll find it in the slot indicated below. The car stores data on the card unrelated to the map, so to my knowledge you can't use any aftermarket map card. You also can't remove it or the whole AV system will misbehave. You can get the latest Nissan card here, they're about $130:





Nissan | Navigation System GPS Map Update Home


Order map updates for your Nissan GPS navigation system. Find Nissan map update product information, installation instructions, and more.




nissan.navigation.com


----------

